# So....halter



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have this new little filly. I think she's cute. My friend wants me to go to shows this year and I will take my gelding some but I was thinking taking the filly and showing her in halter. BUT....my only experience in halter is with Arabians and that was a loooong time ago.

Can anyone offer insight how halter works in open/non breed specific shows??


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

In my open shows we enter at the walk. The judge gives us the nod to trot and we trot around the arena in hand. I am standing at my horses shoulder/half way his neck. Then we come to the other side of the arena and stand. We turn and face our horse and square them up. The judge comes and checks them out, maybe asks a couple questions and moves on. Then sometimes they make us come to center and square them up again, and they look them over again. Then we exit the arena and hear the placings. I hope I helped a little bit!


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Just make sure you and your horse are neat and clean. Practice walking and trotting her on line. Teach her to stand calmly, so she stands while being judged.

Good luck and have fun!!

Kristine


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Model hunters need to be shown in the "Open" Position, which is easier then squaring up


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Also remember to wear your english show attire


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonderful info, thank you very much! I love having something to work toward so this will be great for us


----------

